# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Веды и Христианство.

## Светлана )

Одним из наиболее актуальных вопросов современности является диалог религий. В противном случае люди склонны «вариться» в своей субкультуре, по умолчанию воспринимая носителей другой традиции как идеологических врагов. А при стечении определенных исторических обстоятельств врагам, как известно, объявляют войну. Мешает этому диалогу религий так называемая «ревность

веры», которая создает у представителя любой конфессии чувство превосходства над другими и ощущение монополии на истину. Как правило, это происходит от невысокого уровня культуры, желания всегда и во всем быть правым и недостатка знания. 

Действуя в сфере своего влияния, я попытаюсь восполнить этот последний недостаток и, возможно, кому-то это поможет взглянуть на ситуацию именно через призму знания, а не предубеждения. О причинах существования различных религий я уже писал в статье «Почему Бог один, а религий много?» Поэтому в этот раз мы просто попытаемся провести сравнительный анализ ведической традиции и христианства. 
В.Р. Тушкин.

Эта тема весьма актуальна для нас, т.к. в свое время христианство пришло на смену ведизму на Руси, который выродился в язычество. А сейчас та же ведическая традиция вновь возрождается в нашей стране. Говорить о том, что для нас является более традиционным - бессмысленно, т.к. любая культура в какой-то момент является новшеством и лишь спустя несколько поколений превращается во что-то привычное и общепринятое. Цикличность истории невозможно остановить и потому, как известно, все возвращается на круги своя. 

Некорректно оценивать одну традицию с точки зрения другой, т.к. в этом случае субъективизма не избежать. Учитывая это, я (будучи последователем Вед) постараюсь в процессе этого анализа стоять на позициях знания и реальных фактов, а не на позиции веры в то, что наше всегда лучше, просто потому что это наше. 

Если начать с общепринятой истории, ведическая традиция значительно старше христианства, но при этом сохранила свою целостность, по меньшей мере, в Индии. Что касается христианства, всего за две тысячи лет своей истории оно разделилось более чем на две тысячи различных течений. Это говорит об отсутствии механизма сохранения традиции и передачи духовного знания. Если эта тенденция дробления сохранится, то целостность христианского учения будет окончательно утеряна и грядущим поколениям будет очень трудно понять, в чем же его суть.

Обычно христианство провозглашает Библию единственным авторитетным писанием, но если быть внимательным, то во 2-м послании к Тимофею от Апостола Павла сказано: «Все писания даны по Божьему вдохновению и благоприятны для изучения». А в апокрифическом Евангелие «Книга ангела Мормона» Бог говорит: «Разве ты не знаешь, что существует больше чем одна нация? Разве ты не знаешь, что Я твой Господь, создал всех людей и помню даже о тех, кто живет на островах? Разве ты не знаешь, что я правлю и на небесах, и под землей и несу Свое слово всем чадам человеческим, всем нациям земным? Я говорю всем нациям одно слово. Однако ты не должен думать, что если Я произнес одно слово, Я не могу произнести другого, ибо дело Мое еще не закончено и не закончится оно до скончания человечества, а потому, имея Библию, ты не можешь думать, что она содержит все Мои слова. Так же ты не можешь думать, что Я не вдохновил написать еще сверх того. Я повелеваю всеми людьми и на Востоке и на Западе, и на Севере и на Юге и на островах в море. И я повелеваю им написать слова, которые Я диктую им. И по написанным книгам Я буду судить мир…». 

Подобные цитаты дают широко мыслящему христианину шанс допустить авторитетность других священных писаний. Тем более, что сам Христос признал неполноту своего учения: «Многое имею еще что сказать, но не вместите, ибо черствы сердца ваши» (Иоанн 16.12). То есть отсюда однозначно следует, что есть еще какое-то сокровенное знание, которое Христос не открыл по причине неготовности своих учеников. Он сокрушался об этом так: «Если о земном говорю и не верите, как же вы поверите мне, когда скажу о небесном?» (Иоанн, 3.12).

Тем не менее, не вдаваясь пока в эти эзотерические моменты, сравним некоторые общие моменты двух духовных традиций и попытаемся прояснить противоречия. В любой традиции самое начало духовной жизни знаменуется пониманием того, что кроме бренной оболочки тела существует вечная душа, признаком которой является индивидуальное сознание. Как это фундаментальное понимание выражено в Ведах и в Библии?

В Евангелие сказано: «Дух бодр (животворит), плоть же немощна». «Водворяясь в теле, мы устраняемся от Бога». Несмотря на такие однозначные утверждения об отличии души от тела, мы наблюдаем, что на практике последователи христианства довольно часто отождествляют себя с телом и, в частности, с национальностью. Но находиться на духовном уровне, значит, находиться на уровне души, которая отлична от тела и его национальности. Такое понимание сразу же снимает много искусственных проблем, которые рождены из отождествления души с телом, национальностью и, соответственно, приводят к проблемам национализма и религиозной нетерпимости, которая основана не на духовном понимании, а на ложной предпосылке о том, что душа и тело - одно и то же.

Иногда приводится ветхозаветное высказывание о том, что душа есть кровь. Но если бы душа была кровью, почему тогда в Новом Завете сказано, что «…плоть и кровь не могут наследовать Царства Божия, и тление не наследует нетления»? Если душа - это действительно кровь, то почему же кровь не может наследовать Царства Божия? Очевидно, что кровь пронизана сознанием души, как и все остальные субстанции тела, но в момент смерти кровь остается в теле, а душа уходит из него. Поэтому этот вопрос решается на уровне здравого смысла.

В другом месте в Новом Завете дух и тело опять противопоставляются друг другу, как принципиально разные субстанции: «Плоть желает противного духу, а дух желает противного плоти. Поступайте по духу, и вы никогда не будете исполнять вожделений плоти».

Что касается Вед, то они буквально пестрят утверждениями об отличии души от тела: «Активные чувства стоят выше мертвой материи; ум - выше чувств; разум - выше ума, а душа стоит выше разума» (Бхагавад-гита, 3.42). «Верховный Господь направляет скитания живых существ (душ), которые находятся в телах, как в машинах, созданных из материальной энергии» (Бхагавад-гита, 18.61). 

Итак, по первому пункту об отличии души и тела в текстах обеих традиций наблюдается полное согласие. Из этого понимания вытекает следующий важный аспект духовного знания - реинкарнация. Действительно, если тело временно, а душа вечна, что с ней происходит в момент выхода из тела, если она еще не достигла духовной зрелости и не готова вернуться к Богу?

Современное христианство официально не принимает идею реинкарнации, но так было не всегда. Идея перерождения души была жива в христианстве до 5-го Вселенского собора христианской церкви в Константинополе в 6-м веке новой эры. Причины отмены - указ Папы под давлением императора Юстиниана. Когда христианство после нескольких веков гонений стало официальной религией Римской империи, его решили сделать более социально приемлемым. Идеологи тех времен считали, что, если люди знают, что у них есть больше, чем одна жизнь, они могут расслабиться. В этом смысле более практичной им показалась концепция «одноразовой жизни», после которой наступает либо вечный ад, либо вечный рай. По замыслу политиков, это должно было больше стимулировать людей быть законопослушными. Поэтому многие тексты с идеей перерождения были изъяты из Библии. 

Но даже по некоторым оставшимся косвенным фразам можно судить, что последователи Христа были знакомы с идеей реинкарнации. Однажды, когда ученики вместе с Иисусом встретили слепого человека, они спросили: за чьи грехи он наказан врожденной слепотой - за свои или за грехи родителей? Сам по себе вопрос подразумевает, что какие-то грехи были совершены до рождения души в этом теле. То есть это означает, что душа до этого жила в каком-то другом теле, а в этом новом теле она пожинает плоды своих деяний в прошлой жизни. Если бы Христос считал такие идеи ересью, он бы сразу их опроверг. Однако он не стал этого делать и просто вернул ему зрение, сказав, что этот человек родился слепым, чтобы на нем свершились дела Господа. 

Один из известных ранних христианских теологов Ориген открыто говорил о реинкарнации. Откуда он взял эти идеи, как не из первых версий Евангелия? А Фома Аквинский в своем трактате «Сумма Теологика» говорит о способности души погружаться в низшие формы жизни (гравитас) и подниматься в высшие тела (левитас). Многие ранние христиане принимали реинкарнацию, т.к. она объясняет многообразие форм жизни, а также многие противоречивые вопросы, которые иначе не объяснишь. Например: почему с хорошими людьми происходят плохие вещи, а откровенные негодяи процветают? Также общеизвестно, что Иоана Крестителя считали перевоплощением ветхозаветного пророка Илии.

Что касается Вед, то там говорится о существовании в этой Вселенной 8млн.400 тысяч форм жизни или типов тел, которые предоставляют душе возможность испытать в разных телах все многообразие чувственного опыта. Это подобно тому, как один и тот же человек может пересаживаться в разные машины, самолеты, пароходы, подлодки и т.д., и благодаря этому он наслаждается движением в разных стихиях (земля, вода, воздух). Согласно Ведам реинкарнация является своего рода механизмом, гарантирующим нам исполнение всех наших желаний, на что жизни в одном теле явно не хватит. Причем Веды описывают реинкарнацию как непрерывный процесс, который происходит с каждым из нас прямо сейчас. «Подобно тому, как душа переходит из тела ребенка в тело юноши, а затем в тело старика, так и в момент смерти она переходит в новое тело. Подобные изменения не беспокоят того, кто осознал свою духовную природу» (Бхагавад-гита, 2.13). С точки зрения физиологии, благодаря обмену веществ все клетки тела за семь лет полностью обновляются, и каждые семь лет мы оказываемся в теле, созданном из новых элементов. Это называется внутренней реинкарнацией в рамках одного тела. А реинкарнация как процесс перехода из одного тела в другое - это просто естественное продолжение внутренней реинкарнации.

Другая цитата гласит: «Как человек одевает новые одежды, сбросив старые, так и душа получает новое тело, сбросив старое и бесполезное» (Бхагавад-гита, 2.22). Из нашего непосредственного опыта наиболее очевидной иллюстрацией реинкарнации является превращение гусеницы в бабочку. 

Кроме того, в народе есть обычай (хотя сейчас уже почти забытый) проводить новорожденному младенцу церемонию символического разрезания пут. Между рук и между ног ему быстро проводят ножом. Идея состоит в том, что умершему человеку связывают руки и ноги. Все процессы, происходящие с физическим телом, влияют и на тонкое тело. Поэтому эти символические путы остаются и на тонком теле человека, что видят некоторые экстрасенсы. Чтобы эти тонкие путы не мешали человеку в новом теле, их разрезают. Сама традиция разрезания пут младенцу подразумевает, что эта душа уже жила в другом теле. 

В следующей статье мы продолжим сравнительный анализ ведической традиции и христианства.

----------


## Светлана )

Продолжение. 

Веды тоже описывают тело как храм, где сердце выступает в качестве символического алтаря, на котором Верховный пребывает в виде Сверхсознания (Святой Дух в христианстве), а рядом находится душа - источник индивидуального сознания. В «Бхагавад-гите» (13.23) об этом сказано так: «В этом теле (кроме души) есть также и другая личность - Верховный Господь, который наблюдает и дозволяет и именуется Высшим разумом». Что же делает храм храмом и что принципиально отличает его от обычного здания, кроме архитектурных особенностей? Очевидно, что в храме присутствует тот или иной символ Бога, а также атмосфера служения Ему. И вот теперь оказывается, что где бы мы ни находились, в первую очередь мы - в храме тела! 

Понимание тела как храма должно принципиально изменить наше отношение к своей жизни. В храме мы обычно ведем себя не так, как в других местах. Там мы стараемся контролировать свои мысли и речь; в храм не приносят грязь и потому мы не должны заносить в храм своего тела продуктов, оскверненных насилием (мяса). Но современный человек превратил свое тело из храма в свалку, в ходячее кладбище. Теперь становится понятно, почему Богу не очень приятно проявлять Себя в таких телах и почему в большинстве люди не чувствуют Его присутствия в сердце.

Что касается евангельской фразы «мы - не свои, а суть Божьи», это тоже полностью совпадает с утверждением Бхагавад-гиты (4.35): «…благодаря совершенному знанию ты поймешь, что все живые существа находятся во Всевышнем и принадлежат Ему». Это указывает на наше изначальное положение как частиц Бога. А если известно, откуда мы вышли, значит, очевидно, куда нам нужно вернуться. Таким образом, смысл и цель жизни становятся однозначными. 

Из всего этого следует приоритет духовного. И потому в Нагорной проповеди сказано: «Прежде ищите царства Божия - остальное приложится. Кто из вас своими усилиями прибавит себе росту хотя бы локоть? Даже лилии полевые одеваются лучше, чем царь Соломон, хотя и не работают. Птицы и звери все имеют. Чего же вы боитесь, маловерные?». В другом месте в Евангелие сказано: «Какая польза весь мир обрести, а душу потерять?». 

Подобные идеи о первостепенной важности духовного развития красной нитью проходят также и по Ведам: «Нужно стремиться к той цели, что лежит за пределами вселенной… Что же касается материального счастья, оно само приходит в свой срок так же, как само приходит несчастье, хотя мы и не зовем его» (Шримад-Бхагаватам,1.6.18). Но современному человеку такие призывы могут показаться высшей формой безответственности под видом духовности. Почему? Потому что, во-первых, люди ничего не знают о нефизической реальности для души; а во-вторых, они не думают, что сейчас способны как-то повлиять на свое духовное будущее, и живут по принципу «будь, что будет». Но в той же Нагорной проповеди сказано: «…храните свои богатства на Небесах, ибо там, где богатство ваше, там будет и сердце ваше». «Бхагавад-гита» говорит то же самое другими словами: «О каком состоянии бытия человек помнит в момент смерти, того состояния он и достигает после смерти».

Как известно, в момент смерти (даже если по видимости смерть происходит в бессознательном состоянии) человек вспоминает самое дорогое, к чему он был больше всего привязан. Если мы за эту жизнь разовьем в себе духовный вкус и привязанность к Богу, в момент смерти это и определит наше духовное будущее. Если человек духовно не развит, у него остаются материальные желания, из-за которых он и остается «на второй год», то есть опять получает материальное тело. И так до тех пор, пока душа не созреет и не сдаст свой экзамен на духовную зрелость.

Что же значит жить духовной жизнью? В Евангелие по этому поводу сказано так: «Итак, едите ли, пьете ли, или иное что делаете, все делайте во славу Божию». В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.27) за три тысячи лет до прихода Христа Кришна сказал то же самое почти слово в слово: «Что бы ты ни делал; что бы ты ни ел; что бы ты ни предлагал или отдавал и через какую бы аскезу ты ни проходил, делай это как подношение Мне». Так, посвящая свою деятельность Богу, мы получаем Его благословения и пробуждаем дремлющую в наших сердцах духовную любовь к Нему. По словам самого Иисуса: «Блаженнее отдавать, нежели принимать». Это означает, что опыт духовного служения принципиально отличается от материального. В служении Богу практически проявляется любовь к Нему. «Как тело без духа мертво, так и вера без дела мертва» - известная цитата из Евангелие подтверждает это. Кришна в Ведах еще более детально расшифровывает эту мысль: «Думай обо Мне, стань Моим слугой, выражай Мне почтение и поклоняйся Мне. Так, полностью погруженный в Меня, ты, несомненно, придешь ко Мне» (Бхагавад-гита, 9.34). Смысл в том, что если мы не служим Богу, значит, мы служим кому-то другому, т.к. не служить мы не можем. Если человеку кажется, что он никому не служит, значит, он служит своим чувствам, выполняя все их прихоти. 

Тем не менее, есть в Евангелие и другие идеи по поводу служения: «Господь не живет в храмах рукотворных и не нуждается в служении рук человеческих». Некоторые адепты цепляются за эту фразу и говорят, что служить Богу не нужно. Но эта фраза просто говорит о независимости Бога от нашего служения. Он самодостаточен и не нуждается в нашем служении, но мы нуждаемся в нем, т.к. иначе мы будем служить иллюзиям этого мира. Если между нами и Ним нет связующей нити служения, в чем тогда проявляется любовь? Любовь немыслима без служения. Естественно, что далеко не всякая деятельность может быть посвящена Богу. Невозможно посвятить Ему наркобизнес (включая изготовление и продажу алкоголя и сигарет) или деятельность, разрушающую экологию (творение Бога) под видом промышленных нужд.

А что касается утверждения, что «Господь не живет в храмах рукотворных…», это нужно как-то примирить с Его всепроникающей природой. Действительно, если Бог находится повсюду, то почему не в храме? Нетрудно понять это кажущееся противоречие на простом примере. Солнце светит и на экваторе, и на северном полюсе, но сила его тепла там по-разному проявлена. Поэтому, можно сказать, что с точки зрения тепла солнце практически отсутствует на севере. Так же и Бог, подобно солнечному свету, проникает повсюду, но лично Он больше проявляется там, где Его любят и где ему служат. Если храмовые службы проводятся без искренней веры и чувства, Господь не проявляется там, и в этом смысле Его нет в храме. Именно эта идея легла в основу движения протестантов, когда они отошли от католической церкви, посчитав, что там форма вытеснила содержание. Но если люди служат Богу с любовью и преданностью, Он проявится в любом месте, будь то храм или просто искреннее сердце. 

Отсюда вытекает следующая параллель - о цели духовной жизни. Она заключается вовсе не в спасении души и не в развитии мистических сил или духовного знания. Все эти блага естественным образом обретает тот, кто развил в себе бескорыстную любовь к Богу. Вот как об этом говорит Евангелие: «Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, а любви не имею - я медь звенящая… Если имею дар пророчества и знаю все тайны и имею всякое познание и всю веру, так что могу и горы переставлять, а любви не имею - я ничто. И если я раздам все имение мое и отдам тело мое на сожжение, а любви не имею - нет в том никакой пользы».

Бхагавад-гита (8.28) тоже говорит о первостепенной важности любви к Богу: «Вставший на путь любовного преданного служения Богу не лишается результатов, получаемых от изучения Вед, совершения ритуалов и аскез, раздачи милостыни, философских занятий или благочестивой деятельности. Просто преданно служа Господу с любовью, он достигает всего этого, и в конце отправляется в высшую вечную обитель». Описывая иерархию людей, стремящихся к совершенству, Кришна говорит: «Йог стоит выше аскета, философа, щедрого жертвователя…, а из всех йогов выше всех тот, кто связан со Мной горячей любовью» (Бхагавад-гита, 6.46-47).

Итак, с любовью к Богу определились. Обе традиции ставят ее на первое место. А как насчет любви к ближнему? Хотя христианство постулирует любовь к ближнему как вторую по значимости заповедь, есть в Евангелие и такие фразы, которые, по видимости, противоречат этому. Например, в Нагорной проповеди Иисус говорит: «Враги человеку домашние его. И всякий, кто оставит дома или братьев, или сестер, или отца и мать, или жену, или детей, или земли ради имени Моего, получит во сто крат и наследует жизнь вечную!». В самом конце «Бхагавад-гиты» (18.66) Кришна тоже делает подобный призыв: «Оставь все мирские обязанности и просто предайся Мне. Я защищу тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Ничего не бойся». Очевидно, что обе эти цитаты призывают нас резко бросить все и, не тратя времени на мирскую суету, погрузиться в духовную практику. К кому обращены подобные призывы и как это согласуется с любовью к ближнему? 

Те, кто внутренне готовы к этому, именно так и должны поступить. Если бы не было примеров таких духовных героев-святых, мы бы никогда и не задумались о вечном. Именно в их чистой и бескомпромиссной проповеди заключается их любовь к ближнему. Но не все обладают такой внутренней зрелостью. Поэтому к такому уровню отречения нужно подойти постепенно. В связи с этим в Священных писаниях говорится и о другом, постепенном пути к Богу, который подразумевает гармоничные отношения с близкими («Почитай отца и мать»), но при этом человек не должен забывать о высшей цели. 

Веды так говорят об этом комплексном подходе: «Аскетизм тела состоит в поклонении Всевышнему, духовному учителю, брахманам (священникам), старшим (таким, как отец и мать), а также в чистоте, простоте, воздержании и ненасилии» (Бхагавад-гита 17.14). Этот второй постепенный путь возвышения подразумевает любовь к ближнему в более привычном для нас понимании. Смысл в том, что душа не может и не должна жить без любви, т.к. это природа души. Любовь к Богу - это кульминация способности любить, а любовь к ближнему - это то, с чего мы все начинаем. 

Постепенная привязанность к Богу начинает расти в душе, когда человек практикует процесс воспевания Его Святых Имен. Это является наиболее простой и могущественной формой духовного служения в нашу эпоху. «Послание к римлянам» гласит: «Всякий, кто призовет имя Господне, спасется», а в «Послании к евреям» говорится: «Итак, будем непрестанно приносить Богу жертву хвалы, то есть плод уст, прославляющих Имя Его». Псалтырь наставляет: «Прославляйте имя Господне с восхода до заката с барабанами и цимбалами». 

А в ведическом тексте «Брихан Нарадийа Пурана» сказано: «В этот век вражды и лицемерия есть только один способ духовного возрождения - воспевание Святого Имени Господа. Нет иного пути. Нет иного пути. Нет иного пути». Троекратное повторение подчеркивает важность сказанного, чтобы привлечь к нему особое внимание. 

Итак, мы нашли еще целый ряд интересных соответствий между христианством и ведической традицией и в следующей статье продолжим этот анализ.
В.Р.Тушкин

----------


## Светлана )

Почему Бог один, а религий много?

По ведическому календарю сейчас идет Кали-юга — эпоха духовной деградации. В это время религия практически утрачивает свою сущность, перестает действовать как прикладная духовная технология. В большинстве случаев она превращается в сентиментальную веру, конфессию, ритуал,  национальную традицию. Большинство людей перестало воспринимать религию как нечто полезное. С ней просто мирятся как с пережитком прошлого или людской сентиментальностью. 

По ведическому календарю сейчас идет Кали-юга — эпоха духовной деградации. В это время религия практически утрачивает свою сущность, перестает действовать как прикладная духовная технология. В большинстве случаев она превращается в сентиментальную веру, конфессию, ритуал, национальную традицию. Большинство людей перестало воспринимать религию как нечто полезное. С ней просто мирятся как с пережитком прошлого или людской сентиментальностью. Иногда религия даже становится причиной конфликта. Почему же то, что должно указывать людям на общего Отца и быть способом решения многих проблем, само превратилось в проблему?

Это произошло потому, что духовенство в большинстве утратило духовное знание, а сами традиционные религиозные институты стали материалистичными, больше напоминающими общественные и политические организации. На этом фоне пышным цветом распускаются всякие псевдодуховные учения.

Итак, наверняка каждый разумный человек задавал себе вопрос: «Почему Бог один, а религий много?» Действительно, не является ли странным со стороны Бога допускать такой плюрализм, который зачастую порождает вражду между людьми?

Ведь мы живем в мире, где царят единые физические законы. Логично было бы заключить, что в сфере духа тоже должны быть единые законы. Но почему же в области духовных традиций столько различий и противоречий? У этого есть внешние и внутренние причины. К внешним причинам относятся различия в этнических, культурных, географических и языковых условиях, в рамках которых развивались основные мировые религии. Подобно тому, как луч белого света, проходя через призму, расщепляется на спектр, так и единая религия, преломляясь через различные обстоятельства этого мира, приобретает разные формы. Поэтому вполне естественно, что люди разных духовных традиций используют различные термины, по-разному одеваются, совершают обряды и т.д. Кроме того, безотказно работает принцип «испорченного телефона», когда из поколения в поколение послание искажается. И чем дальше, тем больше изменений, которые находят потом свое выражение во внешней форме.

Даже в рамках основных религий с течением времени начинает происходить дробление, и вычленяются новые направления. Это происходит по внутренним причинам. К ним относятся: разный внутренний уровень культуры, различная мотивация, с которой люди обращаются к Богу. В рамках одной традиции у разных людей могут быть разные мотивы, что заставляет их вносить изменения в философию и практику, и позже это перерастает в различные самостоятельные направления. И этот процесс неизбежен.

Кришна, Моисей, Будда, Христос, Мухаммед в разные времена и в разных местах обращались к разным людям разной степени образованности. Вполне естественно, что одни и те же истины им приходилось адаптировать согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам. Например, если ваш бытовой прибор работает от 110 вольт, а вы без понижающего трансформатора включили его в розетку на 220 вольт, он просто не справится с напряжением и сгорит. Солнце тоже не мгновенно оказывается в зените, а постепенно встает из-за горизонта. В системе образования по этому же принципу первоклассникам дают самую базисную информацию, а старшеклассникам уже открывают более тонкие и сложные вещи. Но учебники для разных классов — это не принципиально разные вещи. Они являются разными ступенями единой системы образования. В духовной сфере, чтобы избежать «несварения» существует тот же принцип адаптации знания в соответствии с уровнем человека. Кроме того, духовные потребности у всех разные. Например, один человек, изучая иностранный язык, вполне обходится маленьким разговорником для удовлетворения простых нужд. А другому требуется многотомный словарь, позволяющий вникнуть в детали. Так же и некоторые религии предназначены для того, чтобы «объясняться с Богом на пальцах», а другие — чтобы войти в самые сокровенные сферы духовности.

Итак, попробуем увидеть феномен религии снаружи и изнутри, пользуясь таблицей на следующей странице. Таблица рассматривает феномен религии в трех основных ипостасях: как конфессию, как обращение к Богу, как потребность души. Эти три среза религии отражены в трех колонках таблицы.

Первая колонка рассматривает религию как конфессию, которая часто связана с национальной принадлежностью. Поскольку разные нации весьма отличаются внешне, то результатом такого поверхностного отношения к религии часто бывают конфликты. Фанатичные приверженцы формы возмущаются тем, что у иноверцев внешне «все неправильно». Вот несколько примеров конфликтов, вызванных таким поверхностным отношением к религии: в Северной Ирландии постоянно конфликтуют протестанты и католики; в Сербии — православные и мусульмане; в северной Индии — мусульмане и индуисты. На таком уровне люди видят только различия в прическах, одежде, символике, терминологии и ритуале.

Отношение к религии по национальному признаку также рождает и совершенно неожиданные проблемы. Например, если отец семейства татарин, а мать — русская (или наоборот), то чью религию должны принять их дети? Отец — татарин — по идее должен быть мусульманином, а русская мать — православной. Кому должны изменить их дети, Христу или Аллаху? Как ни поступай, станешь предателем.

Видя подобные недоразумения в религиозной среде, многие интеллигентные люди вообще отворачиваются от религии или пытаются практиковать духовную жизнь без принадлежности к внешним формам. Но это практически невозможно. Ведь даже атеистичная культура в нашей стране времен «построения коммунизма» не смогла придумать ничего нового. Вместо икон были изображения и бюсты «вождя мирового пролетариата». Вместо крестиков при посвящении новообращенным повязывали пионерские галстуки, а вместо алтарей на каждом предприятии были красные уголки со своим «иконостасом» и «священными писаниями» классиков. Поэтому, с одной стороны, внешняя форма создает проблемы, но совсем без нее тоже не обойтись. Практиковать духовную жизнь вне сложившейся традиции столь же неудобно, как пить воду без стакана. Форма или стакан не столь важны, но они помогают воспринять сущность.

Теперь перейдем ко второй колонке — религия как обращение к Богу. Если первая колонка больше говорила о внешних обозначениях и национальной принадлежности, вторая колонка говорит о внутреннем мире или тонком теле человека. Например, по первой колонке вы христианин. Вторая колонка вскрывает ваши мотивы — зачем вы христианин? Ответ может быть неоднозначным.

В целом существует три группы мотивов: 1) Одни хотят от Бога материальных благ (здоровье, богатство, удача и т.д.); 2) Вторые наоборот хотят освобождения от материи, спасения души; 3) Третьи хотят личных отношений с Богом, высшей формы любви. Все три вида мотивов могут встречаться в любой конфессии.

Для представителей первой категории Бог — не цель, а средство достижения своих материальных планов. На этом уровне находится большинство адептов любой религии. Именно они вследствие своей недостаточной духовной зрелости больше всего склонны к конфликтам с другими конфессиями. Их мотивация — самая низкая, но поскольку они все же обращаются к Богу — самому чистому — постепенно они очищаются, осознают бренность материи и могут перейти в более высокую категорию.

Вторая категория — это люди, уставшие от материальной жизни. Они хотят вечности и покоя. Их цель — спасение или нирвана. Их привлекает более простая жизнь, они любят философию и склонны к аскезам. Эти люди более зрелы и потому более терпимы к другим. Им нечего делить, т.к. этот мир их уже не привлекает. Таких людей значительно меньше. Те, кто воспринимают религию как путь к Богу, не имеют проблем с другими конфессиями. Поэтому они видят не столько различия, сколько разнообразие и это понижает риск конфликта.

Третья категория — это те, кто не стремятся к материальному (как первые) и не пытаются его отринуть (как вторые), а стараются все использовать в служении Богу, чтобы так развить живые отношения с Ним. Поскольку такие люди все воспринимают в связи с Богом, они дружелюбно относятся ко всем, как к божьему творению. Любя Бога, они любят всех. Такие люди крайне редко встречаются. Как школьник переходит из класса в класс, познавая все более высокое знание, так и адепт любой конфессии должен совершать внутренний прогресс, меняя мотивацию поклонения на более высокую. Иначе он будет оставаться вечным новичком.

Мотив обращения к Богу ради развития любви естественно согласуется с третьей колонкой в таблице — религия как потребность души. Потребность в Боге есть абсолютно у каждого, потому что мы все Его частицы и всегда энергетически зависимы от Него. Разница в том, что одни люди ощущают зависимость от высшей силы косвенно, через зависимость от материи, а другие четко осознают, что за материальной природой стоит Бог, и потому хотят общаться с Ним прямо. Такие люди чувствуют потребность в Боге столь же остро, как обычные люди чувствуют потребность в пище, воде и воздухе. Как говорят Веды, «мы не можем хотеть того, чего не существует». Например, наше физическое тело может нуждаться только в тех элементах, которые есть в природе, т.к. само тело состоит из этой природы. Так же и душа, будучи частицей Бога, прямо или косвенно нуждается в Нем.

Если первые две колонки показывают потребности людей в Боге в связи с материей (дай мне материю или освободи меня от материи), то третья колонка отражает потребность души в самом Боге, а не Его энергиях. Теперь Бог становится не средством, а целью. Те, кто воспринимают религию на этом уровне, независимо от конфессии обладают самым глубоким пониманием религии. Они видят духовное единство всех традиций.

Итак, теперь мы можем связать все три колонки воедино, начав с конца. Сама потребность в Боге исходит из души (колонка 3), окрашивается определенным мотивом в уме (колонка 2) и выходит на поверхность в виде определенной конфессии (колонка 1).

Рассмотрев феномен религии по таблице, мы увидели некоторые внешние и внутренние причины различия духовных традиций. Но это касается только настоящих религий, идущих от Бога и ведущих к Нему. К сожалению, этим религиозная палитра не ограничивается. Ведь есть еще целый «букет» человеческих творений в этой сфере, которые тоже зачастую считаются религиями, хотя, по сути, таковыми не являются. В связи с этим Веды выделяют пять видов мнимой религии. Это подобно тому, как подпольные фирмы подделывают мировые бренды и продают их по дешевке. Как ни странно, у них находится много покупателей. В конце концов, где вы найдете больше народу, в фирменных магазинах или на китайском рынке? Подобно этому, на рынке духовных услуг сейчас можно найти массу разбавленных и кастрированных учений, которые привлекают в свои ряды публику, падкую на то, что подешевле. Хотя, с одной стороны, это плохо, с другой стороны — это естественный сепаратор, который отделяет искренних людей, готовых «платить полную цену», от тех, кто хочет получить то же самое, но даром, даже не понимая, что это — самообман.

Многие неискушенные люди принимают за религию различные формы магии, системы по развитию внутренних способностей, различные этические и оздоровительные системы, которые по сути не являются духовными путями. Чтобы называться религией система должна содержать ясное понятие о Боге, душе и их отношениях. Иначе это все, что угодно, но только не религия.

Кроме того, Веды выделяют еще несколько причин различия форм поклонения. Во-первых, это три гуны природы. Люди под воздействием гуны благости склонны поклоняться Верховному (независимо от конфессии). Те, на кого действует гуна страсти, поклоняются сильным мира сего, а те, кто находится под влиянием гуны невежества, поклоняются призракам и духам.

Во-вторых, Веды утверждают, что у Бога много обличий, и Его разнообразные формы имеют различных поклонников, что тоже вносит разнообразие во внешние формы религий.

Нет необходимости пытаться искусственно объединить все религии в одну, т.к. они уже объединены единством цели и подобны разным ступеням на одной лестнице. Все, что нужно, так это на основе знания и здравого смысла научиться отличать настоящее духовное послание от дешевой подделки. А что касается разнообразия, то если оно присуще материальной жизни, почему же духовная жизнь должна быть лишена этого?
В.Р.Тушкин

----------

